# Llewellin Setter Pups



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys. My brother has a litter of pups ready to go next week. There are 4 pups left. Any of you who know Llewellins know they are great companions with a crazy desire to hunt birds. Couldn't ask for a better dog, but I'm a bit biased :lol: My dog is litter mates with the sire of these pups.
He just posted these on KSL. 2 of the 6 are already sold, so if you know anyone with interest have them give my brother a call (see link below for number).
You can view the pups at this link http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7283015&cat=&lpid=


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother lowered the price a bit. There are also some updated pics showing the available pups. Check them out at ksl. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7357356&cat=105&lpid=


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

New pics of these pups posted.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7428978&cat=&lpid=

Make my brother an offer. He might take it. These pups need a new home.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Still 4 pups left. 3 males, 1 female. They are 8 weeks old. Price is now $250 OBO. Check em out.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7523292&lpid=&cat=105


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My gosh! That little tri-colored male is gorgeous!  I like the male with the black nose too. I can't believe people aren't snatching these pups up.


----------

